# Am I a late bloomer or am I just never going to get breasts? Mature answers only.



## VioletIris

less than A cup until about 17 years old.

A cup 17 - 20.

B cup through 20s (when I weighed only 110 - 119 pounds) 

Now: Full C

They look better than those of my larger-breasted friends even after having 2 kids in my 30s. Be happy if you get smaller ones in a few years, they will hold up a lot better.


----------

